# Weber's Oberon



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm completely unfamiliar with this opera, aside from an aria I heard today on Pandora, and subsequently listening to the overture on Youtube, both of which I liked quite a bit. Looking through our recommended opera lists, it hasn't made its way into the top 130 thus far, but whether this is due to unfamiliarity or a lack of quality I don't know.
So, a few questions for anyone who might be familiar with this work: Is it worth buying, and if so which version? Sadly there doesn't seem to be any dvd versions available, but there are two audio versions, 








which is in the original English

and 








in a German translation

Any comments, information, recommendations are appreciated!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Oberon is one of the biggest gaps in my exposure. Up to recently I didn't even know it was in English. So, I can't help. I'll be watching this space for other people's comments, as well. My guess given that I don't like opera in translation and given the conductor and the band in your first option is that Sir Gardiner will get the upper hand.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

You know, this is a very beautiful, but difficult opera to stage, even to record.

The first difficulty is of course the dialogues, and the non singing characters. This was the original idea of Weber, and he thought to change to recitative, but his death prevented him for doing that. So, in some performances there are recitatives, in others dialogues, or, like in Toulouse this year (a nice performance, by the way, and easy to find the radio broadcast in mp3) just a narrator...

The second, and most important, is how difficult is to cast the two protagonists, Huon and Rezia.

To me, those two points are more important than choosing between english or german (or a small surprise for you, at the end of the post). 

Of the recordings you mentioned, the Kubelik is by far the better one, just because of the fantastic singing by Domingo (it's difficult to find a better Domingo on record), and an always solid, though rather inexpressive, Nilsson. And Kubelik's orchestra is a beauty.

However, if you want to listen to an english version, let's go for the Gardiner's.

A couple of "rarities" that will greatly increase your pleasure once you are already familiar with the opera:

There is a 1937 recording, conducted by Joseph Keilberth, in German, with two outstanding singers: Helge Rosvaenge and Margarete Teschemacher, in my view the best Huon (Rosvaenge beats Domingo just by a hair width) and Rezia (wish we could get Ponselle, that sung the role on the MET premiere, preserved on tape too) on record. However, there are important cuts, and some alterations, so it's not the best version for your first Oberon.

Also, there is a version in Italian, with a truly magnificent Anita Cerquetti.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I have the Gardiner version, and can recommend it. The dialogue here is replaced with a narrator, which does help keep the plot moving. The cast is top-notch, starting with Kaufmann's Huon and Martinpelto's Reiza (this is the original spelling of her name, which is changed in German-language versions because of its similarity to the verb "reizen," meaning to annoy, tease, provoke, or anger . . . or arouse, which is probably what made the censors twitchy). And both of these individuals can sing idiomatic English, which is more than can be said for Domingo's attempts at singing German. (I love Domingo -- but find listening to his German a real trial.) William Dazeley and Marina Comparato are delightful as Sherasmin and Fatima, Huon's squire and Reiza's maid, respectively, and Steve Davislim's lighter tenor (in the role of the title character) is a pleasant contrast to Kaufmann's spinto tones.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Many thanks to schigolch for your intersting + informative post and likewise to MAuer for your info and recommendation. I think I'm going to order the English language Gardiner version.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I was not aware that this opera was available in English. So, the English is original and the German is a translation? Interesting. This opera only came up onto my radar because I was looking for operas with Vesselina Kasarova. So, if I get it I would be biased towards this one. Anyone have this? How is it?


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

What I mostly think of is that it is an opera by a German composer in England named after a moon discovered by another German composer in England.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> So, the English is original and the German is a translation?


It's getting even more mysterious. 

The _English_-language libretto is based on the _German_ poem Oberon of Christoph Martin Wieland, which in itself was based on the epic romance Huon de Bordeaux, a French medieval tale.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

So where is the benefit? The Kaufmann set or the Kasarova set? I like them both. Too bad they are not on the same set. But I think you will hear more Kaufmann on that set than you will Kasarova on the other set, just because her part is smaller overall. Do I have that correctly figured out?

I put the Kasarova Oberon on my Christmas List, but my family does not like to buy music for me. They all think I have too much music already. :lol:


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

There is also an EMI Classics version with two heldentenors, Ben Heppner and Gary Lakes singing, respectively, Hüon and Oberon. Deborah Voigt is in fresh, splendid voice as Rezia. This version is auf Deutsch. James Conlon conducts the Köln Philharmonic and the Gürzenich Orchestra (you've heard of them, right?).

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

I also cast my vote for the Gardiner. I find that it really works very well with a narrator, and the cast is fine if not great (hard to imagine what the perfect cast for this might be). Gardiner has a light touch that suits the music extremely well, and he approaches the score with the kind of reverence one might approach a period performance of a lost Handel opera. The singers, too, don't overdo it, with clear diction and feeling for the language.

Oberon is relatively popular in German-speaking countries, popping up every now and then. There was a production here in Munich the season before last. I missed it, unfortunately, but would much rather see it sung in English.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Barelytenor said:


> There is also an EMI Classics version with two heldentenors, Ben Heppner and Gary Lakes singing, respectively, Hüon and Oberon. Deborah Voigt is in fresh, splendid voice as Rezia. This version is auf Deutsch. James Conlon conducts the Köln Philharmonic and the Gürzenich Orchestra (you've heard of them, right?).
> 
> Kind regards, :tiphat:
> 
> George


This is an unusual one, I read Weber died before he could finalize Oberon, and that this recording is of a version that was updated by Mahler.
https://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/weber-oberon-1


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

Taplow said:


> Oberon is relatively popular in German-speaking countries, popping up every now and then. There was a production here in Munich the season before last. I missed it, unfortunately, but would much rather see it sung in English.


For some time it was possible to see the recording of that Munich production in the "Mediatheque" of Franco-German arts TV channel ARTE:

German version https://www.arte.tv/de/videos/arte-concert/klassik/

or French https://www.arte.tv/fr/videos/arte-concert/classique/

It can still be seen here: http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video/oberon-oper-von-weber-prgardien-abramowa-bolton-munchen-2017__23q0ifzmnxa


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Interesting, that the last link above would not provide any audio on my Bose speakers. I tried another link from the Homepage ...web.tv site, Angela Gheorgiu singing Verdi, Puccini, etc. The first aria was the Aida "Rintorna vincitor" ending in "Numi pieta." The voice sounds totally broken, pushed, many tones in the higher and middle registers an entire half step flat, a terrible transition into the raw-sounding chest voice, terrible (no) phrasing, seemingly no effective support. What happened to her!!! She used to sound so lovely.

Ah, now the Oberon link is working fine aurally. I only made it through Gheorgiu's first aria. Painful!

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

That web.tv is based in Turkey, how it seems, of all places, how much i could figure out - so don't expect technologcal miracles


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

So anybody listening to this somewhat obscure opera? Which recording do you have/like? Do you delete the narration parts?


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I took the Gramophone reviewer's word at face value and am now re-listening to the Birgit Nilsson/Domingo/Kubelik recording. I have two tangible links to Oberon. One, I used to sing baritone-tenor duets with Gary Lakes back at Caruso's Italian Restaurant in Dallas back before he made it to the Big Time. Usually "O Mimí tu più non torni, "Solenne in quest'ora" or "Au fond du temple saint." Second, I was fortunate enough to hear Nilsson sing live at Yale in 1969 (correct year, I think; about right). My Lord. It doesn't get better than that. "Ozean, du ungeheuer" was the most memorable of all.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

SixFootScowl said:


> So anybody listening to this somewhat obscure opera? Which recording do you have/like? Do you delete the narration parts?


Not very often, I sometimes think: now is the time, but I do not skip anything. 
I have the set you you posted earlier and the one Barelytenor just spoke about.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Really need a video of Oberon with subtitles to make everything come together. I hear it is hard to stage, so how about semi-staged, or even concert performance, but with subtitles.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

*Birgit Nilsson: 'Ozean, du Ungeheuer' from Weber's Oberon*

This is all I've got ... but it's a gem!





Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Hmmm. Well, I think I found a DVD:

https://www.operapassion.com/dvd-y547.html

"Sang in English" at Frankfurt Opera. With Philip Langridge as Oberon, Paul Frey as Huon, Elizabeth Connell as Reiza, ecc. conducted by Seiji Ozawa. I'm afraid I will pass on this one; I recall Langridge was a rather memorable Witch in the Live from the Met Hansel and Gretel 2009-ish.

I'd be interested to hear if anyone orders this, watches it, and actually enjoys it. Or not, for that matter, and why.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Barelytenor said:


> Hmmm. Well, I think I found a DVD:
> 
> https://www.operapassion.com/dvd-y547.html
> 
> ...


4 stars and a good review here:
https://premiereoperaintl.com/search.aspx?find=Weber+Oberon&log=false&category=2


----------



## gvn (Dec 14, 2019)

I've hesitated to comment in this thread, because I'm sure I approach the subject from a completely different angle from anyone else on this forum.

I must explain that I spend as much time listening to audio recordings of (or watching videos of) classic drama as opera. Shakespeare, Sheridan, Shaw, etc., etc. Now, J. R. Planché, the librettist of _Oberon_, became in later life one of the half-dozen 19th-century English dramatists whose work still gives pleasure on the page, and would, I'm sure, give pleasure in performance if anyone had the sense to stage it. His unique specialty was spectacular tongue-in-cheek pantomime. A short sample (parodying the storm scene in _King Lear_):

BELOTTA. Gracious, papa! don't stand here, if you please. 
QUEEN. Things that love night, love not such nights as these. 
Persuade him to move on, Prince Prettiphello. 
PRINCE (to the King). Are you aware, sir, you have no umbrella? 
KING. A thought has struck me, rather entertaining, 
I am a King more rained upon than reigning. 
My wits are going fast! 
QUEEN. I fear 'tis so! 
PRINCE. Take comfort, ma'am, there are so few to go.

And so on. (The original Lear, you may recall, declared himself "a King more sinned against than sinning.")

_Oberon_ was his first and least characteristic work; but still, it _is_ Planché, and the only Planché I'm ever likely to see or hear. So, I'd no more buy a recording in which Planché's _spoken dialogue_ was replaced by narration, than I'd buy a recording in which Weber's _musical numbers_ were replaced by narration. But I know this is an extreme position!

More generally, I can seldom tolerate performances in which any opera's spoken dialogue is replaced by narration. In the first place, the narration always dumbs down the complexities of the dramatic situation; and in the second place, it often misrepresents them. In practice, I can seldom listen to such narration without discomfort. I keep mentally trying to correct it from my memories of the original.


----------



## gvn (Dec 14, 2019)

Barelytenor said:


> I'd be interested to hear if anyone orders this, watches it, and actually enjoys it. Or not, for that matter, and why.


I've owned a copy of this performance for 20+ years, and yes, I must confess that I do "actually enjoy it." But you need to bear in mind my peculiar bias (see my previous post!).

The opera is semi-staged, with the singers moving about in costume on the concert platform around the orchestra. To my mind it fully confirms SixFootScowl's suspicions that a semi-staged performance can work well. Even though it's at Hamburg, the thing is sung in English (no subtitles, however). I think it's fairly complete, though in one number I think the performers adopt a variant text revised by Planché after Weber's death, turning an aria into a duet. (But I may be wrong about that; I'm trying to remember something I found out 20 years ago.)

As regards the performance, my only serious reservation is that I personally find Connell's Rezia either over the top or, at least, characterized very differently from my notion of the part. What she does, she does very well, of course, and so do Langridge and Frey.

My copy has rather mediocre off-TV picture & sound quality. I suspect the DVDs sold at the above websites would be similar. A proper commercial DVD from the master tape would be most welcome--but I know perfectly well that it would sell exactly _one_ copy worldwide!

I think, though, that anyone holding their breath for a better English-language video of _Oberon_ would become somewhat blue in the face.

There are also a couple of English-language audio recordings in circulation, from old BBC radio broadcasts or the like.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

gvn said:


> More generally, I can seldom tolerate performances in which any opera's spoken dialogue is replaced by narration. In the first place, the narration always dumbs down the complexities of the dramatic situation; and in the second place, it often misrepresents them. In practice, I can seldom listen to such narration without discomfort. I keep mentally trying to correct it from my memories of the original.


With Oberon I was a bit confused because the spoken parts are listed as separate performers from the singers (very bad for a LvB Fidelio set), but I see now that in Oberon, that is how it is supposed to be. So my Janowski set is good with all spoken parts done by several performers, not a narrator. I had pulled the spoken tracks, but am putting them back in now.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I have the Gardiner recording in English, purchased mainly for Jonas Kaufmann. I bought it unheard as I tend to have done in my earlier days.  I do enjoy it, it's a pretty opera


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Well, I am convinced now (thanks very much to gvn for his detailed discussion of the dramatists and Planché) so I have ordered it with the understanding that it is recorded off of TV. I also ordered a Birgit Nilsson concert from (I think) 1978 from the same outfit. Sixty-year-old soprano singing in Tokyo in an off-of-TV recording transferred to DVD, what could go wrong?


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I was also impelled to order the DVD of Weber's Euryanthe performed by Teatro Lirico di Cagliari. Apparently there is some beautiful music in it and it is thorough-composed (no dialogues). This one:

https://www.amazon.com/Weber-Euryanthe-Prokina-Fogasova-Scheibner/dp/B00070G6OC/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=Weber+Euryanthe&qid=1594296393&sr=8-2


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Barelytenor said:


> I was also impelled to order the DVD of Weber's Euryanthe performed by Teatro Lirico di Cagliari. Apparently there is some beautiful music in it and it is thorough-composed (no dialogues). This one:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Weber-Euryanthe-Prokina-Fogasova-Scheibner/dp/B00070G6OC/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=Weber+Euryanthe&qid=1594296393&sr=8-2


Excellent video. I recently watched it. You will enjoy it very much.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Here's *Ocean, thou mighty monster * in English with Elizabeth Connell.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

And a Sutherland excerpt in 1955 with goodly diction


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

And Callas in decline, live, the sound a bit distant. But the most majestic.


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

Has anyone listened to this Keilberth/Köln '53?









Regards,

Vincula


----------

